# Hammer and Bolter - Issue 11



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Black Library*:
> 
> *ABOUT HAMMER & BOLTER*
> 
> ...


http://www.blacklibrary.com/ebooks/hammer-and-bolter/hammer-and-bolter-issue-eleven.html

Discuss.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

oooh...

/discussed

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I have actually downloaded all the mags on to my phone (not all of us have ebook readers)
They are real good and I look forward to reading the next one.
ADB added into the equation makes it a must


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, I use my IPod, although I haven't got this one yet , truth be told.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> I have actually downloaded all the mags on to my phone (not all of us have ebook readers)
> They are real good and I look forward to reading the next one.
> ADB added into the equation makes it a must


wah???!! you mean you're not as cool as i am???!!! i find that hard to believe. hehehe


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Not as much of a bum licker mate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> Not as much of a bum licker mate


ah, but what starts as bum licking evolves into a symbiotic relationship where butt licking is no longer necessary on my part. :biggrin:

CP


----------

